# Organ Donor Build Report and Demo



## jjjimi84 (Mar 9, 2022)

Here is this juicy little box of tomfoolery, complete with a squawking little bird. How obvious is it that I am reading the tabs of a few of these tunes?






Cool little box with a ton of uses, I really have fun with it especially while using fuzz pedals.


----------



## peccary (Mar 9, 2022)

Well done! I love the artwork (I always love your artwork).


----------



## benny_profane (Mar 9, 2022)

His artwork is okay. 

(Excited to hear this one in action! Looking forward to watching later.)


----------



## fig (Mar 9, 2022)

Best demo yet!


----------



## dawson (Mar 9, 2022)

Awesome build- your videos are great, and each one is put together a little bit better than the last!


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 9, 2022)

Love it.

Just a reminder — the board can be ordered with a presoldered FV-1. 
[edit, see below: gone gone gone it’s been gone so long 
It’s been gone gone gone so long]


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 9, 2022)

dawson said:


> Awesome build- your videos are great, and each one is put together a little bit better than the last!


Man, hearing that makes me smile. I spent the day working out more behind the scenes stuff. Trying to make them better everytime.

Thank you all for the kind words


----------



## grabo99 (Mar 9, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Love it.
> 
> Just a reminder — the board can be ordered with a presoldered FV-1.



I don't think PedalPCB carries FV-1's anymore.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 9, 2022)

really fun demo!  thanks for making and sharing it!  The backstory on the design was very funny.  Good think I was not drinking coffee when I heard it or it would have been very messy.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 9, 2022)

grabo99 said:


> I don't think PedalPCB carries FV-1's anymore.


Crikey! 
Right you are!

The chip isn’t even listed anymore on PPCB and none of the boards that require it have the pre-solder option anymore. 

I haven’t ordered an FV-1 board in a while, ‘cause I’ve got all the ones I wanted — hadn’t noticed the FV-1 going Dodo.

The global chip shortage has made the FV-1 out of stock nearly everywhere…


----------



## grabo99 (Mar 9, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Crikey!
> Right you are!
> 
> The chip isn’t even listed anymore on PPCB and none of the boards that require it have the pre-solder option anymore.
> ...




Stompboxparts.com has had them in stock lately. I recently got one from them.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 9, 2022)

Got to order some stuff there, will get some FV-1 spares …

Now back to the main event, jjjimi84’s super-duper Organ Squacker — @dawson is absolutely right, the builds and vids just keep getting better — more creative!


----------



## cooder (Mar 10, 2022)

Excellent, what a great fun video, from story time to theme song apocalypse... all hail the Dark Lord. Fun and great artwork.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 10, 2022)

So cool to have our own "Andy Martin" here on PedalPCB.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 10, 2022)

cooder said:


> Excellent, what a great fun video, from story time to theme song apocalypse... all hail the Dark Lord. Fun and great artwork.



Thanks @cooder 



Chuck D. Bones said:


> So cool to have our own "Andy Martin" here on PedalPCB.



Whoa! That is a bold statement! I’ll take it! Thank you very much and as always gentlemen if there is a request let me know.


----------



## Matmosphere (Mar 10, 2022)

The DIY world needed an Andy Martin!


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 10, 2022)

Great build! This was one I have wanted to build for awhile,  love the bird might be one my favorites you have done. And your videos just keep getting better…. Well done sir!


----------



## dawson (Mar 10, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> So cool to have our own "Andy Martin" here on PedalPCB.



The only difference is our guy can get through a sound-check without misplacing his pick.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Mar 10, 2022)

dawson said:


> The only difference is our guy can get through a sound-check without misplacing his pick.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 10, 2022)

dawson said:


> The only difference is our guy can get through a sound-check without misplacing his pick.


I am going to a video just doing that weird one finger tremolo pick he does. 

His wife must love him.


----------

